# Fuel gauge not working



## Homie (Feb 18, 2006)

My low fuel warning light came on yesterday with 40 miles to empty so I stopped off to refuel. I filled the tank until the pump clicked of £52 and headed off. However the fuel warning light was still on and the fuel gauge read one section. Since then this hasn't changed, the range now reads 0 miles and the gauge is flashing red. Just to make sure I stopped off to refill and only just got the 5 litre minimum in this morning. I have booked it into the dealer for Thursday, anyone else had this problem ?


----------



## StretchinPA (Sep 8, 2016)

Homie said:


> My low fuel warning light came on yesterday with 40 miles to empty so I stopped off to refuel. I filled the tank until the pump clicked of £52 and headed off. However the fuel warning light was still on and the fuel gauge read one section. Since then this hasn't changed, the range now reads 0 miles and the gauge is flashing red. Just to make sure I stopped off to refill and only just got the 5 litre minimum in this morning. I have booked it into the dealer for Thursday, anyone else had this problem ?


I had this happen on my 17 TTS.

Each day the gauge would read a bit higher, 1/4, 1/2, 3/4, etc, until it finally reached full. Once it reached full, it started working again with no problems since. I did have a code I pulled with VCDS that stated implausible signal which has been cleared and has not returned.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If the fuel range & gauge show the same but incorrect reading it's usually the level sensors in the tank.
Hoggy.


----------



## Homie (Feb 18, 2006)

It didn't rectify itself as I used fuel but was a software issue apparently


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

This happened to my TTS last week. The low fuel light came on. Went to a petrol station and filled it up till it clicked - about £55 worth.

The fuel gauge didn't move. Decided to keep on driving and sure enough, fuel is being used but the gauge now reports 0 miles.

So that's two of us now. Anyone else? The car has just gone out of warranty too.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

How exciting. I love things like this that all start happening on or around the 1st of the year.

There's absolutely no reason for date/time to be anything to do with the software that drives the fuel gauge (although it could be mildly involved in calculating consumption) but it does seem quite a coincidence that more than one person is seeing this new issue at the turn of the year.


----------



## Homie (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi MarcF-TT.

Did you get your car fixed ? did you have to pay to get it done.


----------

